# Pigeons not getting along



## smllbonessmllbodies (Jan 24, 2015)

I have recently adopted 5 different pigeons. Four of them are fancy pigeons that I got 1 at a time and the fifth is a white racing homer that I adopted from a local animal shelter. They are all male. I dont' know anything about his history. I have a big tall cage that I kept them all in with various perches. I absolutely cannot keep him in the cage with the other pigeons and had to seperate him because he is so aggressive towards them. Esspecially my figurita. He had the same problem at the shelter where he was caged with another pigeon which they were 90% sure was female. 
The advice I got about the situation anywhere else was that they would all just work it out and eventually get along, but they never did. Maybe I just have to wait longer? He is just so incredibly aggressive and was actually keeping the other pigeon from eating. Hopefully my problems will clear up when I move and get a bigger encloser/aviary for them. For now I just let them fly around the house. 
Has anyone encountered a similar situation with their pigeons that they keep together?
Could it be because they are all such different breeds?

I am new to keeping pigeons and have learned a lot so far, but any advice is welcome


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes I had the same problem with a feral male that was so aggressive he was a baby killer. He didnt actually kill the two but came so close, both he scalped and dragged out of nest to die, I found both in the nick of time, but one he actually severed the foot. I was so mad I drove him to the farms and released him back into the wild with his mother. I also had two giant runt male that had brutal fights and I had to put one with the cocks and one with the hens or they would have killed each other, so YES, keep the apart as one will harm the other and consider getting rid of the overtly aggressive male. It wont get any better in the loft, I actually watched thru the window how one male would guard the food dish, I had to put 4 dishes out and extra water as he was claiming the entire floor, so the birds were so smart that they would panic feed while I was IN the loft as they knew it was their only chance cuz the male would not bother them when I was there. So if I left the area and watched, he would bully them away and not allow them to feed. After noting that I moved him. I dont have that issue anymore as the older one passed away. I now limit my stock so there is now fights and I put more food out in different areas. So far so good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keeping males together is not a good idea. It's normal for males to fight. In their nature. Besides, they just aren't happy without a mate. It would be better if you got them mates and a larger enclosure.


----------



## smllbonessmllbodies (Jan 24, 2015)

*thanks for the reply*

Two of the males have actually bonded like they are mates. When I bring females into the mix, I was told I should have an equal amount of males and females. Is that true?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes that is true. My males 18 of them are fine, no fights and two of them have paired up and make nests. So they do get along. Same with my hens, they pair up as wll and when I fly my males, they have to trap into the hen loft so they get some visits with hens and then I put them back into their loft and all is good. Best of both worlds without the population explosion.


----------

